# Neurosis



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

so, everyone likes Neurosis, right?


----------



## dprogram (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I HAVE neurosis sometimes.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 23, 2012)

hahahah me too!


----------



## purr (Oct 23, 2012)

Insanely so, was listening to Given to the Rising the other day with my partner. She had never really listened to them before so obviously we spent a good amount of time collecting brain/skull fragments from around the car after her head exploded from the sheer awesomeness of it all.

I hear they have a new album out, has anyone checked it out yet?


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 24, 2012)

I havent yet, atleast I dont think. Given To The Rising got me through the mind-numbing boredom of my second train ride, Ive loved them ever since. although I am getting tired of hearing other crusty kids talk about Pain Of Mind nonstop.
Edit: the new album is called Honor Found in Decay


----------

